# Do horses need all 4 shoes to ride Big South Fork?



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it depends on your horse. Ours can do it bare in back, but they are used to riding on rocky ground on day rides near home too, and they have great feet. We do use hoof boots on front hooves for sure, and carry extras for the hind hooves too just in case.

I would say most horses with traditional farriers (i.e. not barefoot trimmer) probably need hoof protection on all four. Also depends how fast you ride I'm sure. The faster/longer you want the go, the most likely you need shoes/boots.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine came from there with both fronts. He has not needed shoes since, only there. The rocks are nearly fist sized and not nice round stones, at least from what I saw in my brief ride there.......I would do shoes or boots.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do all four shoes and pads in the front. I'm going there next weekend for a CTR. :wink: I never been, but it was highly recommended to shoe by my friends who did the ride last year. Especially since my mare's feet aren't the best. She is sound barefoot in our native Georgia sand and grass, but she isn't sound on gravel, roads, or rocks despite careful barefoot trimming during her summer "shoe breaks." You just gotta know your horse. 

But then again, I'm going to be doing 50 miles at a trot/canter... 

I can tell you more when I get back.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We rode Cumberland Ridge trail and Jacks Ridge loop back in June.

I rode with front boots only and really didn't find BSF to be a difficult ride when compared to the trails in the Cohutta's of N. Georgia or the Great Smokey Mountains.

The park service takes pretty good care of the trails and I don't think my horse stepped over a log the whole weekend. There are a few rocky spots but during June the trails had a lot of mud bogs.....

It's a pretty place to ride and geared for the equine community.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all! Pretty mixed reviews here but maybe better to be safe than sorry. Our horses are tender on the fronts on gravel without shoes and they only have fronts now. I think we will likely go ahead and shoe all 4 for the trip or see if the boots we dont use now will fit on the back.

Brighteyes I would love feedback when you get back..pictures would be great too, have fun. I can't wait myself!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

LOVE BIG SOUTH FORK!!! We go every year and sometimes twice a year! Be sure to get a map and ask around about the trails. Are you staying in the park at the Bandy Creek campground or outside the park? 

There is a great trail that leads out from Timber Ridge Campground that has cool cave type places you can get up close. Even if you are not staying at Timber Ridge, they are very helpful and love for folks to come ride out from their place, (there is a place to day park, they ask for a donation for the trails to park there). 

If interested I can go home and check out the map and tell you some of the trails we love.. and I am sure others on this forum can also.

Rhonda


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Rhonda, we are staying at Whisperwood Cabin. We prefer to ride easy to moderate trails, rougher trails are ok as long as they are safe.haha


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Whisperwood?? Whisperwood? That is EXACTLY where we stay when we go. Pat (owner) just keeps our deposit so we don't keep having to send her a new one.. We LOVE Whisperwood Cabin. It is in the perfect spot to see/ride BSF. 
If you have never been there I will be happy to answer any questions!!

Rhonda


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

That is cool Rhonda, and no we have never been there..relieved to hear it is a good place to stay! Will let you know if we have any questions!


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

This is garlicbunny’s hubby. Truly appreciate all the words of advice. Since I am an admittedly a green trail rider, with nowhere near the trail experience/confidence of my wife, I am particularly interested in any recommend trails to hit that don’t have treacherous assents/descents/near cliff-experiences. To say I am not fond of heights is an understatement, and my mare has a tendency to suddenly spook on occasions, with no forewarning. We went to Hocking Hills earlier this summer and I was totally uncomfortable with some areas on the trail. So much so, that I told Patti I never want to go back. 
I am particularly interested in any recommended trails. I took note of Gunslinger’s and RhondaLynn’s comments on specific trails and I also saw Rhonda’s offer to check out the map and tell of the trails “we love”. Also took notes of comments you made in another thread. That would be great if you could do such, and it would be most appreciated. Also would welcom Gunslinger’s recommendation on if the two “ridge” trails are something we might want to avoid, given my adversion to dropping off cliffs .
This trip is celebrating our 35th and I’d rather not have it be our last. We’ll be making plans for six days of riding and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

xNightHawk said:


> This is garlicbunny’s hubby. Truly appreciate all the words of advice. Since I am an admittedly a green trail rider, with nowhere near the trail experience/confidence of my wife, I am particularly interested in any recommend trails to hit that don’t have treacherous assents/descents/near cliff-experiences. To say I am not fond of heights is an understatement, and my mare has a tendency to suddenly spook on occasions, with no forewarning. We went to Hocking Hills earlier this summer and I was totally uncomfortable with some areas on the trail. So much so, that I told Patti I never want to go back.
> I am particularly interested in any recommended trails. I took note of Gunslinger’s and RhondaLynn’s comments on specific trails and I also saw Rhonda’s offer to check out the map and tell of the trails “we love”. Also took notes of comments you made in another thread. That would be great if you could do such, and it would be most appreciated. Also would welcom Gunslinger’s recommendation on if the two “ridge” trails are something we might want to avoid, given my adversion to dropping off cliffs .
> This trip is celebrating our 35th and I’d rather not have it be our last. We’ll be making plans for six days of riding and very much looking forward to it.


35....wow...congratulation..

The nature of Big South Fork is to ride up and down, or top to bottom and back along the Cumberland Plateau. Most of the trails are going to start at the top and descend into the gorge and then at some point climb out and that's what the Cumberland Valley trail does. 

The Jacks Ridge Trail starts near Bandy Camp and while you can drop down into a ravine or gorge you don't have to.

Truthfully, I didn't find either to these trails to be very challenging. The trails were groomed where they could be, and although they're steep in places and muddy as well, they're still a somewhat easy ride for the most part. By groomed, I mean many places had been sanded and blow downs cleared. Low limbs cut etc. The NPS really seems to put a lot of effort into these trails. The trails are wide allowing for side by side riding in most places, but not all places.

Maybe my perception is a bit biased because the trails in SE Tennessee and N. Georgia in the Cherokee and Chattahoochie NF's are poorly maintained and seldom cleared. Just getting to the trail heads is an adventure.....The mountain trials are steep and blow downs can be problematic. My ride at Sumac creek yesterday required the use of a saw .....
So really, while our ride at BSF was very nice, it was also a little boring as I didn't find it technically challenging at all.

I've been told there are some trails that are somewhat difficult but the two I mentioned should be good for you, but then again, there is the drop off into the gorge which is a little rocky and steep in places, a beautiful ride along the river in the bottom and then a climb out. I don't remember cliffs so I think you're good there....

You're going to love the place....really....it's set up for the equine community.......a true equine Disney land.....


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I just looked and I did save the gps track log from our Cumberland Trail log which I've attached.

From the Topo you can see there is a drop off into the gorge near the south eastern part of the map....and then a climb back out near the north eastern part and a long ride along the top going east to west. 

The vertical profile shows the steep decent but don't let that scare you as it really isn't as bad as it looks.....lots of switch backs....you lose about 700 feet of elevation in a mile or so....


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the Jacks Ridge Topo and Vertical.

Not sure if you mentioned where you're staying, but the locals at the campgrounds should be able to make some recommendations as to what trails might suit you as well.


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Gunslinger, you provided a wealth of information and we thank you. Both Jacks Ridge Trail and the Cumberland Trail will be on our agenda. Non-challenging trails is good for a relative newbe, so I'll be ok with that. Nice GPS data you shared. What are you using - a handheld device - or a smart phone? Again thank you for all the info! We are definately looking forward to the equine Disney Land.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with everything gunslinger says. I have ridden with him and he is not a rider who has to have the adrenaline flowing to enjoy riding. THANK GOODNESS. 

I also do not like to ride extreme heights or cliffs. There are some of those places in BSF but they are fairly short stretches so you can get off your horse and walk. I have walked plenty up there because I HATE riding a steep downhill, I had a horse fall with me on a downhill, so I am a scaredy cat on the downhill. I will be happy to get my maps and tell you the names of the trails we love. Most are not extreme... my hubby and I are too old (married 37 years) to get hurt when we can avoid it. 
You will love Whisperwood. It is convenient to most of the trails plus the cabin is cozy!! we will be there at the beginning of November. The stalls in the barn are very small and not really good to KEEP your horse in but the turn out area is nice. NO grazing so take plenty of hay.
I will get back to you tomorrow, I have to check out my maps to remember the names of the trails.

Rhonda


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought I had a pretty nice map collection......until I met Rhonda Lynn and her DH......she's got her's way more organized than mine that's for sure.....it's kind of funny because I seldom meet anyone with the same kind of passion for maps as I have. She does and it makes for some interesting conversation for sure. I keep waiting on another invitation to ride with her and her DH so I can see what she's added to her map collection. 

Rhonda Lynn, we've got a campsite reserved the last week of September at Cataloochee in The Great Smokey Mountains National Park....and space available....consider yourself and DH invited.....

To answer your question, I have a couple of hand helds, a Garmin etrex Hcx, and a Garmin 60csx.....Mapsource is the application I use on the computer, and the Topo is The SE United States Topo, and both can be downloaded from gpsfiledepot.com at no cost. I tie one on my horn bag and the other on DW's saddle bag.....

If you get a chance, a good high level map of the area is National Geographics Trails Illustrated for Big South Fork. There again, Rhonda Lynn probably has a couple of more she'd recommend....as again, I'm humbled by her collection.

One other thing...If you ever watched the movie "Alvin York" staring Gary Cooper, there's a scene where Alvin goes to Kentucky to visit a bar......that part of the movie is true to life and most of the area to this very day is dry. This isn't an issue for me, but it is for some so if you want an adult beverage then you'll need to bring it with you.

Again, take your time, enjoy the ride, get off and walk if you need to, but above all, have a great time and stay safe.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoe ALL FOUR. I've had one shoe off in the Black Hills, SD, on my QH "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP), many years ago. It came off midway a long ride. We almost didn't have enough hoof left to reshoe. You can always pull when you get back, label, and your farrier can reshoe with them again.


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

RhondaLynn said:


> I agree with everything gunslinger says. I have ridden with him and he is not a rider who has to have the adrenaline flowing to enjoy riding. THANK GOODNESS.
> 
> I also do not like to ride extreme heights or cliffs. There are some of those places in BSF but they are fairly short stretches so you can get off your horse and walk. I have walked plenty up there because I HATE riding a steep downhill, I had a horse fall with me on a downhill, so I am a scaredy cat on the downhill. I will be happy to get my maps and tell you the names of the trails we love. Most are not extreme... my hubby and I are too old (married 37 years) to get hurt when we can avoid it.
> You will love Whisperwood. It is convenient to most of the trails plus the cabin is cozy!! we will be there at the beginning of November. The stalls in the barn are very small and not really good to KEEP your horse in but the turn out area is nice. NO grazing so take plenty of hay.
> ...


Thank you Rhonda! Base on your recommendations and Gunslinger's we have at least 3 rides on the list. And I will say congrats on the long marriage. I am going to guess you married young and you're not "too" old, just like the wife and I. Over the summer, my wife and I have been on more than one trail that "I" shouldn't have been on. This past weekend, I was again in a spot where I was uncomfortable again, and the wife found that slightly funny (maybe we won't see #36). We had a couple of other very steep accents/decents earlier this summer. It never dawned on me at that time to get off and walk it. I picked that up reading the horse forum this weekend. I see the Gunslinger paid you some complements on your extensive map library. I'll comment on that in response to his reply. We are very much looking forward to the Whisperwood cabin and first riding in TN. Again, thank you!


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Gunslinger, appreciated your answer on your GPS devices. I suspect your Garmin etrex Hcx and 60csx are more recent devices compared to my Oregon 450T. We use it primarily for tracking mileage as it's very difficult to see/read the map display. Probably overdue to upgrade. I have been using a smart phone for local rides and it provides a nice display, but doesn't do us any good when were out in the sticks (loses signals). I have much to learn in that area. Our son graduated back in May with a Geographical Information Sciences (GIS) degree. He just had a phone interview with Garmin last week and will hopefully be invited to KS for a formal interview…maybe I’ll get a discount some day. Also appreciate the forewarning on the lack of adult beverages down there, we seen the same thing when we went to Mammoth Cave in KY this summer. May need such for the total experience. Thank you Gunslinger!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm back! 


Shoes. Shoes all four. :wink: Also, Deer Gap Loop is my favorite trail I rode this weekend.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I finally remembered my maps.. so I will tell you how to get to the trail heads from pulling out of the road at Whisperwood Cabin. You need to go to the little store on down the road (about a mile) toward the park from where you turn into Johnson Place rd(I think that is the name of the road that Whisperwood is located) They have the big nice park maps and you really need one. Or you can drive up to BandyCreek Ranger station and they have them plus they are EXTREMELY knowledgeable about the trails.

1st trail we love-- turn to the right out of Johnson Place toward the park. go approximately 2 miles to the small store on the right, immediately past it is the "Cumberland trail head". You turn immediately past the store and go down the small dirt road 1/2 mile. The first part of the trail is flat and sandy. When you get closer to the river you will drop of fairly quickly. some of the downhill spots are semi steep. I have not gotten off my horse to walk any of these. When you get to the river you can turn left/right and ride the river. It is beautiful. you can do loops but you need to look at a map and decide how much your horse and your butt can take.. we usually just ride the river and then turn around and go right back out. 

2) out of Johnson Place go toward the park. once you pass into the park boundary you start slowing, you will see a sign that marks a county boundary (scott/Fentress county I think) you should also see a Horse crossing sign and almost immediately you will see a small road that turns right. It is a driveway type turn in that parks just about 50 feet off the road in a large turn around area. park and tack up.. Travel on down the road and follow it toward the right. This is a good road for wagons so there may be some. follow this trail (North White Oak loop) you can detour off to some of the overlooks or you can follow the trail toward the river.. Cumberland Valley loop. there are a couple of huge rocks and rock cave type places. There is a couple of steep downhills and there is one I sometimes get off and walk (about 50 feet) at the bottom there is another steep spot (about 25-30 feet) that I have walked. the bottom is where we usually eat lunch called Coyle Branch. Beautiful and it has hitching post for the horses. If you go to the left down river (I think) you will travel along the river.. you can cross it and go over to the O &W Bridge. This is a great ride. the river is an easy crossing unless it is high water. The bridge is old and great views. We then turn around and go right back out the way we cam in. there are a couple of loops and overlooks that you can do but we usually don't

3)Going to Charit Creek. WONDERFUL!! A MUST DO!!!

turn left out of Johnson Place road back toward Jamestown. When you get to "sharps Place" or the junction of hwy 154 (look at map) turn right toward Pickett state park. travel along until you see that middle creek trailhead/Equestrian center or Divide Road. look on a map and you will see that purple trail off this road.. it is actually a road called Fork Ridge Road and trail. follow this till you get to the power lines (huge) and you will see the parking lot. saddle up and keep riding following signs to Charit creek. Some of this gravel road is extremely steep (to me) I get off my horse, it is not a bad walk and I usually walk about 1/2 mile down hill. (I ride up hill) follow the horse trail to charit creek (it is the road) when you get to charit creek tie the horses and walk around.. it is very beautiful and fascinating. when you get back on to ride.. go up the trail behind charit creek lodge, go to the left up to the hatfield ridge trail( very steep uphill but you don't have to come down it). there is a overlook that is short and well worth the trip. then go on down the hatfield ridge trail toward the river. when you get to the river there is a short steep downhill that I don't usually get off and walk. you can go to the left at the river and cross over if you choose. when you turn around and go back toward charit creek lodge follow the Station Camp Creek Trail. it is on a lower elevation and lots of creek crossings. it goes back to Charit Creek lodge. then you go back up the road to the truck/trailer.

4) to to the left out of Johnson Place rd, turn again to the left at a sharp turn to "Timber Ridge Campground" I cannot give you info on how to get there. just look it up so you know before hand. They will allow you to park free but ask for a donation for the trails.. Go to the office and they will give you a paper map and tell you about the trails.. well worth the $5 we donated. ride out the back of the camp and make the loop. some of the loop has beautiful caves/creek caves on it. but there is also some road riding thru pasture/houses. If you want ask and they can show you on the map where you could turn around and not ride in the road/houses. I would suggest that. The caves are well worth the trip. They also have a obstacle course set up you can play in. 

5) Drive to East ForkStable (look up where they are) they will allow you to park for a fee (cant remember how much) they have a beautiful trail along a river but the one I like the best is going to a waterfall with a great overlook. ask them for a map and about this particular trail.. it is to the north of the stables. 

There are more trails and variations of doing them but this is the trails we (hubby and I) ride each and every time we stay at whisperwood.!!! 

Be sure to let me know what you think of them, and I do use shoes on all 4 feet!!! I know there are several places there is a steep drop in the trail but most are short and easily walked if you want to. I can only think of a place or two that is a "cliff" type are where you ride beside a steep drop off, most of the trails are wide enough that you can make your horse go to the inside. 

Rhonda


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

The photo of me and my mare below my signature is at BSF at one of the creek crossings. lots and lots of creek crossings!!

Rhonda


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my! RhondaLynn you are so generous with the details and recommendations!!! Being a person who likes to plan things out, you have provided a WEALTH of information that will surely help us in hitting the right trails to enjoy, as Gunslinger puts it, the equine Disneyland. Our first stop when we get there will be the Bandy Creek Ranger station to get the maps. The recommendations and details you provided are so GREATLY appreciated! They are a HUGE help. Thank you!!!! We will be sure to let you know how it goes and what we enjoyed the most. Truly appreciate you taking the time to give us so much valuable information. You have no idea how much that helps. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
P.S. If the wife agrees and I think she will, we will probably do the shoes on all four.
P.S.S. If you don’t see a follow-up post, me and my Dakota probably fell off a cliff, or worse yet Dillon and the wife fell off a cliff.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW, thank you Gunslinger and Rhondalynn!!! Really appreciate you taking the time to share all the great info on the trails etc. I know Dan is very grateful, as he likes to plan and know where we are going. 
I had already told our farrier about getting all four shoes. Our vacation is quickly approaching and I can't wait! Thanks again on such detail Rhonda!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I just looked to see where you were coming to BSF from.. OHIO??? 

If I were you I would NOT go THRU BSF from the east going west. When you actually go THROUGH the gorge and thru the park it is extremely steep and very sharp hairpin turns. Now if you have a very, very good truck and very short horse trailer if will work..

I know we come to BSF from below Chattanooga go to Whisperwood from the Jamestown side. That is going toward the park from the west. You can go to Bandy Creek ok from the west but whenever we have taken a loafing day and let the horses rest and drove thru the gorge (beautiful) we both said.. wow.. glad I am not pulling a trailer full of horses.. it can be done I am sure.. I just would NOT want to do it. 

My suggestion!!! if you get off I-75 above knoxville where it says BSF go toward BSF until you get near Oneida then go south. Go below BSF toward Jamestown then to to BSF and Whisperwood. I don't have an atlas to see the names of the towns so I cannot tell you exactly which towns to go thru. I (JUST ME PERSONALLY AND HUBBY TOO) would not want to drive thru the gorge from Oneida to the west side of the park with truck/trailer. I am sure others on this forum have done it and can do it so Please chime in about the drive.. I just know it is very, very steep and twisty turns.

There is a grill at whisperwood and ONE good resturaunt near it called Baccera's (sp) it is good, need reservations and only open a couple of nights a week. But pricey. 

You can drive into Jamestown to eat but that is a long trip just to go eat after a day in the saddle. The little store near the Cumberland Valley trailhead will grill hamburgers but that is about all. There use to be lots of little mom/pop retsturants but the economy really did a number on them. so take your own food. If you plan a loafing day go to muddy pond (below Jamestown ask for directions) it is an mennonite community that has one store and a pretty good leather goods/tack shop. plus good fried pies!!!

Rhonda


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, we are coming from Ohio. I plan to get off 75 and go in from the west. Very very good advice. Although we don’t have a big rig/trailer, I am still a newbie with regards to pulling a trailer and little experience with pulling on other that pretty flat roadways. In less than two years, I’ve already managed to miss a near-miss on two occasions (in the same gas station) and the latter one was a little expensive. Your heads-up the treacherous route is greatly appreciated! Below is my tentative route when I googled it. I normally rely on GPS and hopefully I won’t need to reference the maps after I get off 75 to go to the western side.
Baccera's does sound like an appropriate place to have our anniversary dinner. Very much appreciate the recommendation. Also appreciate your other food/dining recommendations. We are so looking forward to this trip. You’ve been so helpful Rhonda! My wife and I can’t thank you enough!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*hairpin turns through gorge*

FYI to anyone going to BSF from the east: we do go down 75 from KY and drive through the gorge with the rig. It is tedious, but totally doable. It is a steep grade, so you'll want to have good brakes and a good truck for hauling up the other side. We do it in our 3h gooseneck without trouble. Our friends did it in their 4h slant with large living quarters, I think it was a bit more tedious for them, but they made it with no problems. You do have to go really slow and carefully-- there are spots were you take up both lanes on the hairpin turns. I think most rigs would be ok through there with a cautious driver. I wouldn't want to do it in snow/ice though!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Nighthawk, I am so thrilled for you to be going to MY all time favorite place...Whisperwood and BSF!!!

I really don't want to tell anyone about Whisperwood because I want it to always be available when I want to go!!! so keep it a secret!! haha!

I looked at map quickly last night. when you get off i75 going toward BSF don't go north toward Oneida but go south toward Rugby. Then cut across on hwy 29 toward Jamestown. 

Be sure to tell us all how wonderful your riding was!! and the trails you go on!

Rhonda


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with Otherhorse, it is doable!!

I JUST DON'T WANT TO DO IT OR BE IN A TRUCK WHILE SOMEONE ELSE IS DRIVING.. I am a chicken...

Drive thru there when you go sightseeing, it is beautiful!!!

Rhonda


----------



## DRKentucky (Oct 9, 2013)

*What about Station Horse Camp in Onida, TEnnessee*

How are the trails around Station Horse Camp???


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

We ride at BSF a couple times a year. Love camping there! Our girls are barefoot and we ride on a lot of trails down there barefoot. For the more rugged, rocky trails we have front boots. We stay at Timber Ridge and never have to use boots to ride their trails. Have a great time!


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

We’ve been remiss in not updating you all on our trip, especially to Rhonda who generously provided a wealth of recommendations for our first trip to BSF. We absolutely loved the trip and no doubt we will be going back and will be staying at the Whisperwood cabin. It was perfect…except for one thing. Due to the Gov shutdown and park closure, we were somewhat limited in reaching some of the trails in-side the park. That is not to say we didn’t ride in the park, it means we couldn’t park at the trail heads to reach the real good trails. 
We shoed both horses on all four and will the next time. The recommendations to do so were very good.
Since our quarter horses Dakota and Dillon are not what you’d consider to be speed demons and we rode out of the Whisperwood cabin on a couple of days, we didn’t make it the O&W trail and a another trail recommended by Rhonda and Gunslinger. On our arrival, we we’re scouting out the trail head locations and we were warned by the owner of the Hitching Post, the park rangers were locking tires and giving $400 tickets to those parking there. One day, we parked at the campground across from one of the trail heads and rode around the barriers. We also went down to East Fork one day and rode there. We cut our trip short a couple of days, due to the Wx.
The Equine Disneyland that Gunslinger described it as was a perfect description. We loved it and we will be going back and will keep and do those Rhonda/Gunslinger recommended trails we didn’t get to on this trip. The recommendations were extremely helpful to us! Thank you all, especially to Ronda. The wealth of information you provided gave us a huge leg-up and was greatly appreciated!!!! J
Happy trails to all.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I was wondering about how your trip turned out and glad to see you had a good time.

I take it you didn't find the ups and downs to challenging?


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

no Gunslinger and I was somewhat disapointed as all the trails we did do were way too easy, but still LOVED it. The best trials we did were actually in Eastfork and even then not challenging but narrow and those are the ones I love the best. Next time we will get to do more challenging trails and looking forward to that! We met so many nice people and also loved the private trails leading to BSF except told to stay off the wildcat private trail, so people were still riding the park just not parking there, also heard tho that a lot of people cancelled because of the shutdown. The first day there we saw a group of 25 riders and over 50 people that same day. The week before there was some kind of ride there and all were forced to leave. The cabin and propery was absolutley great except the porch was on the wrong side! haha.. We sat in our chairs on the backside of the cabin and instead of sitting around a fire, we sat watching our horses.I actually would like to move there..and Equine Disneyland is a perfect way to describe it. Thank you all who helped guide us on this wonderful vacation!! 
Also found out that our mare's new saddle doesn't fit!


----------

